# Signatures for use



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here are some Sig's i did Feel free to use them if you want anyone.. Just having some fun with them..









I have some more just PM me and i will provide them..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Extremely good!

Nice border


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Extremely good!
> 
> Nice border


Thanx for the help bro.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Np man, I'm really really digging this one, good job.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Np man, I'm really really digging this one, good job.



Hey if your a randy man Feel free its cool..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

lol Im not the biggest(I used to be)

But I gotta rock this one I have for now, to get the word out.

But thanks alot dude, keep up the good work.

Oh and welcome back, didn't see you around for a long ass time.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Im goign to add another one i did.. Here is a Matt Serra Sig..


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Man that is Niiicceee I would so sport that if I was not so freaking attached to mine already. plus if I started sporting fighters in my sig /avatars no one would know who I am


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

M_D said:


> Man that is Niiicceee I would so sport that if I was not so freaking attached to mine already. plus if I started sporting fighters in my sig /avatars no one would know who I am


Really I mean its not like you know anything about MMA anyway, so theres no point.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here's a Rich Franklin one..


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

You got some mad skillz Nikos! Keep up the good work man!!


----------

